# Bristol meetup- New shiny public poll



## electrogirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Without obligatory loving electrogirl option because it blates goes without saying, right?
Right.


----------



## strung out (Jul 7, 2008)

where's the poll?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 7, 2008)

strung_out said:


> where's the poll?



oh look, here's the obligotary impatientface response.


----------



## strung out (Jul 7, 2008)

all of those dates are good for me, but i still want you to leave me alone


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 7, 2008)

strung_out said:


> all of those dates are good for me, but i still want you to leave me alone



ALL those dates are good for you? ALL of them?

Loser......


----------



## Iam (Jul 7, 2008)

My available dates are about to get re-jigged, it seems.

More later. Ooooh ooooh oooh, the excitement!


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 7, 2008)

can't do 16th Aug, but will turn up with the general concencous.

oh, btw, Iam I covered the beast up this time


----------



## Iam (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't you just say "the car"?

People are starting to talk, dude!


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 7, 2008)

and yet there's you have a early week orgasm.


----------



## xenon (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't do July. August is a bit sketchy weekend wise. Oh yes I'm so in demand and socially dynamic.


Will wait for consensus.


----------



## Iam (Jul 7, 2008)

deviousmonkey said:


> and yet there's you have a early week orgasm.



Only one?!!?!

You changed, man.


----------



## strung out (Jul 8, 2008)

ummmm, yeah, so... end of july, all good for me


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2008)

strung_out said:


> ummmm, yeah, so... end of july, all good for me



i was only joking when i called you a loser minelli.


----------



## Iam (Jul 8, 2008)

I may have to go on a road trip the last weekend of July, and I definitely can't do the 15th/16th August weekend, as I won't be in the country.

Soz.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 8, 2008)

Oi get that 16th of Aug off the poll. That's the welsh meet date and I expect to see you all in Cardiff. 

I may make it across the bridge for yours too but I'll have to check if I can afford it.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 8, 2008)

16th aug is beautiful days so thats out.

and 26 july is womad.


----------



## Iam (Jul 8, 2008)

September's looking grand...


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 8, 2008)

Marius said:


> Oi get that 16th of Aug off the poll. That's the welsh meet date and I expect to see you all in Cardiff.
> I may make it across the bridge for yours too but I'll have to check if I can afford it.



What he said ^^ !!  

FFs...bristolians.....*mumble*


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm soooo tireddddddddddddd....


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 9, 2008)

Marius said:


> Oi get that 16th of Aug off the poll. That's the welsh meet date and I expect to see you all in Cardiff.
> 
> I may make it across the bridge for yours too but I'll have to check if I can afford it.



Yeh well its about chuffing time the Welsh lot made the effort to come to Bris.

I really want to come to a Welsh meet now I have some time, but I cant make the 16th


----------



## wiskey (Jul 10, 2008)

given how disastrously wrong my attempt to organise a visit to cardiff ended up last time (or went right perhaps - everyone else had a lovely night and I didnt know about it) I've never actually met the welsh lot. 

So it might be nice if some of them came to bristol


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 10, 2008)

i should've put the 19th on there now, cos i was meant to be going to truck festival but now my dickface ex is taking his new piece of ankle instead.

so 19th anyone?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeh the 19th


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 10, 2008)

hooray let's do the 19th! yeah!


----------



## Iam (Jul 10, 2008)

19th of? July?


----------



## strung out (Jul 10, 2008)

i can do it


----------



## strung out (Jul 10, 2008)

although i might turn up late unless i can swap shifts to finish earlier than 9pm


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 11, 2008)

May be around then, what's the venue? My vote's for the bell....


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 11, 2008)

Gerry1time said:


> May be around then, what's the venue? My vote's for the bell....



Originally it was to have a picnic at Ashton Court...


----------



## Iam (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not sitting in a pub all day. Let's do something outside...


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 11, 2008)

Iam said:


> I'm not sitting in a pub all day. Let's do something outside...



unless it is rainy


----------



## Iam (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmmm. Still not sitting in a pub all day.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 11, 2008)

Is the Honey Pot open all day ?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 11, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Is the Honey Pot open all day ?



24hr service i think.

sweet sweet honey.


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 11, 2008)

BBQ round mine?


----------



## Iam (Jul 11, 2008)

Yours is more central than mine. What's the garden like? What about your poor housemates? How would they feel about having a load of nutters turn up and BBQ?


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 11, 2008)

Garden is smaller than the list of notches on a nun's bed-post, house mates wouldn't really give a flying hoot (no smoking inside though). Is also 2-5 mins away from last years anti-ashton court meet up (nr. Durham downs).

The option is there to steer away from being in a pub a f'ing day


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 11, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Is the Honey Pot open all day ?





Can't speak for the bigman but am unable to attend the 19th July.

Have fun but you stay clear of the honey pot mr.bombscare or you will so come unstuck! 

Besides, don't forget you promised to be me chauffer that Sat


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 11, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Yeh well its about chuffing time the Welsh lot made the effort to come to Bris.


 



kalidarkone said:


> I really want to come to a Welsh meet now I have some time, but I cant make the 16th



Gotta meetcha sometime!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 11, 2008)

16th August is Bluestreaks birthday as well as the Welsh Meet. 6th September is the Brighton Meet.


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 11, 2008)

looks like 16th Aug is a no-go for most.  is 19th July out?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 12, 2008)

deviousmonkey said:


> looks like 16th Aug is a no-go for most.  is 19th July out?



I hope so coz I can't make it 

AUGUST 2ND


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 12, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Besides, don't forget you promised to be me chauffer that Sat


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 12, 2008)

djbombscare said:


>



Explain please


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 14, 2008)

what shall we do then?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 14, 2008)

The poll says 6th of Sept- so that is what we should do. In the mean while there is a mass picnic at Aston court on Sunday.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 14, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> what shall we do then?


Pick the most popular date?  That's how polls usually work.


----------



## Iam (Jul 14, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I hope so coz I can't make it
> 
> AUGUST 2ND



I'll be in Hitchin, picking up the car...


----------



## Maggot (Jul 14, 2008)

Iam said:


> I'll be in Hitchin, picking up the car...


 So it's supposed to be organised around you, even though you haven't voted on the poll. How are we supposed to know when you can make it - telepathy?


----------



## Iam (Jul 15, 2008)

Obviously, you're unaware of the fact that everything revolves around me!


----------



## wiskey (Jul 15, 2008)

Maggot said:


> 16th August is Bluestreaks birthday as well as the Welsh Meet. 6th September is the Brighton Meet.



what does brighton have to do with brizzle? 

I think everyone agrees 16th Aug is a bad idea.

6th september it is 

I'#m not spending all day in a pub though, in fact to be honest I'm unlikely to spend ANY of the day in a pub.


----------



## Iam (Jul 15, 2008)

Listen to wiskers, atp.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 15, 2008)

wiskey said:


> what does brighton have to do with brizzle?


 There are a number of people who'd like to go to both meets. Unless you're operating some kind of Bristolians only seperatism!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 15, 2008)

Iam said:


> Obviously, you're unaware of the fact that everything revolves around me!


About time you had a Copernicus moment.


----------



## Iam (Jul 15, 2008)

Or, perhaps I was just saying "I wouldn't be able to make it that date", rather than "Don't have it that date, or I won't be there"?

I'll leave it to you to work out. Be sure to let us know whatever conclusion you come up with, hmmm?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 15, 2008)

Are we still talking about a picnic?

Ya know...I could just about make the 6th sept...I think, not sure but it's a possibility...hmmmmmmm

AND Maggot it would be pretty boring picnic if it were only for Bristolians...seeing as I'm the only one...really, truly born and bred in the earshot of Redcliffe Church Bells bonifide Bristolian I mean...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm the only one...really, truly born and bred in the earshot of Redcliffe Church Bells bonifide Bristolian I mean...


I was born at Bristol Maternity Hospital on the downs - might just have been able to hear them bells 

Mind you, I spent my childhood 670 yards outside the city limits. (0.4 miles by road) ...

So that's 18 years in BS15, 6 in BS7 and 24 in BS5.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 15, 2008)

I was born in Paulton  . . its pretty damn close


----------



## xenon (Jul 15, 2008)

I was born in Tooting but hear those St Mary's bells every weekend, loud 'n clear. Those damn campanologists.


----------



## Iam (Jul 15, 2008)

I was hatched.


----------



## JTG (Jul 16, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> AND Maggot it would be pretty boring picnic if it were only for Bristolians...seeing as I'm the only one...really, truly born and bred in the earshot of Redcliffe Church Bells bonifide Bristolian I mean...



given that my many times great uncle built the fucking church you're talking about I'm claiming more bona fide than thou status


----------



## Maggot (Jul 16, 2008)

So is this definitely on 6th Sept?   

Where's electrogirl?


----------



## wiskey (Jul 16, 2008)

JTG said:


> given that my many times great uncle built the fucking church you're talking about I'm claiming more bona fide than thou status



well he could've had a word about that rubbish roundabout out the front of it!


----------



## Iam (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, I work on Redcliff Street! 

Errr, wait, I've not really got the hang of this, have I?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2008)

Presumably the equivalent of "Bow Bells" would have to be in the proximity of Bristol bridge +/- a mile or two  - the original heart of the city.... maybe around castle park ...


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Iam said:


> Well, I work on Redcliff Street!
> 
> Errr, wait, I've not really got the hang of this, have I?



oooh i work near you!

people from bristol seem to think i'm from essex. like, constantly.

i'm good for the 6th september btw.


----------



## Iam (Jul 16, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> oooh i work near you!
> 
> people from bristol seem to think i'm from essex. like, constantly.



It's the white stilletos...


----------



## Maggot (Jul 17, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i'm good for the 6th september btw.


 So is that a definite?

Means I have to chose between Bristol and Brighton.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 17, 2008)

Maggot said:


> So is that a definite?
> 
> Means I have to chose between Bristol and Brighton.



YES!! The poll says so!! Toss a coin- if I were you I would go to Brighton! Heh maybe I will anyway!!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 17, 2008)

Maggot said:


> So is that a definite?
> 
> Means I have to chose between Bristol and Brighton.



well i dunno, i don't liek having the pressure of making the FINAL decision, cos i'm a  wuss, but it looks that way.

come hither to us maggoty


----------



## Gromit (Jul 17, 2008)

Its Brighton for me I'm afraid. But im sure there will be other opportunities for us welshies to pop across to Brizzle.


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 17, 2008)

I might've come along too, but I've said I'll be going to Brighton too.  I really want to visit Bristol sometime though.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 17, 2008)

JTG said:


> given that my many times great uncle built the fucking church you're talking about I'm claiming more bona fide than thou status



Were you born in Bristol and were you raised in Bristol though? 

My Budgie is buried in that church


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 17, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Presumably the equivalent of "Bow Bells" would have to be in the proximity of Bristol bridge +/- a mile or two  - the original heart of the city.... maybe around castle park ...



Thay used to have a church near there with a bell I'm sure, behind what used to be pets paradise?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 17, 2008)

i fear brighton might own us on the attendance stakes.


----------



## strung out (Jul 17, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Were you born in Bristol and were you raised in Bristol though?



i was!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 17, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i fear brighton might own us on the attendance stakes.


 You could have it on 30th August so people can do both.  ( and therefore ignore the poll results )


----------



## strung out (Jul 17, 2008)

its recydrate that weekend


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 17, 2008)

strung_out said:


> i was!



But was yer bro?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 18, 2008)

FFS the point of the poll is that the most people can make it  sorry Maggot you will just have come up another time. Or come up on the 30th anyway and we will just carry on with or picnic in Sep!!

Its all quite simple really.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 18, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> FFS the point of the poll is that the most people can make it  sorry Maggot you will just have come up another time.


But the 30th only has one vote less than the 6th.



(at the time of writing)


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah but I can not make the 30th and the date I can make happens to be the most popular so tough!


----------



## strung out (Jul 18, 2008)

and you can take a vote away from the 30th as i can't make it anymore! recydrate


----------



## Maggot (Jul 18, 2008)

What is recydrate?


----------



## strung out (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.recydratethewest.net/

nice cider fesival with the wurzels, babyhead, dub from atlantis, bad manners, london breakbeat orchestra and lots of other cool stuff!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2008)

Yokel.


----------



## Iam (Jul 19, 2008)

Maggot said:


> But the 30th only has one vote less than the 6th.
> 
> 
> 
> (at the time of writing)



Wow, anyone would think it was all about you...

Etc, etc.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2008)

i can't do the 30th either, got some pals coming to visit, and they don't want to meet no internet weirdies.


----------



## Iam (Jul 21, 2008)

_You're_ calling _us_ weird??


----------



## strung out (Jul 21, 2008)

well 6th is probably best for me too, though i'll probably be working in the day so i'll have to join up later (5ish if i can get an early shift, 9.30ish if i have to do the late)


----------



## JTG (Jul 21, 2008)

I was raised in Bristol. And that's proper Bristol, not some shanty town outpost in north Somerset


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2008)

can everyone stop competing for who is most bristolian.

cos i lose on so many levels and i hate that.


----------



## Iam (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm the least Bristolian here.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2008)

i'm a friccin bristol uni student, surely that underbristolianises anyone?

i'm the hated.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 21, 2008)

Iam said:


> I'm the least Bristolian here.



No Its me * said in cockney accent*


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm Bristolianus!!


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2008)

And yet, you still need directions around your own city.

So, part of that is true...


----------



## strung out (Jul 22, 2008)

can we go out in clifton somewhere please?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

strung_out said:


> can we go out in clifton somewhere please?



Henry J Beans?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

oooooooooooh and then lizard lounge!


----------



## strung out (Jul 22, 2008)

i went to lizard lounge last weekend...


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

strung_out said:


> i went to lizard lounge last weekend...



hahaha! i guess it is a stumble from you isn't it.

go to la rocca next time, less of the mahoooooooooooosive queue and more flith.


----------



## JTG (Jul 22, 2008)

strung_out said:


> can we go out in clifton somewhere please?



no thanks, all the pubs other than the Corrie Tap are shit

And anyway, I don't necessarily want to spend all day in a pub


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

JTG said:


> no thanks, all the pubs other than the Corrie Tap are shit
> 
> And anyway, I don't necessarily want to spend all day in a pub



it were a joke weren't it?


----------



## strung out (Jul 22, 2008)

JTG said:


> no thanks, all the pubs other than the Corrie Tap are shit
> 
> And anyway, I don't necessarily want to spend all day in a pub



i know just kidding... anyway, i'll most likely only be able to turn up late so i'll just go to wherever you guys are when i finish work, whether that's picniccing somewhere or if you've retired somewhere else


----------



## JTG (Jul 22, 2008)

jesus, do I really have to make it obvious when I'm joking?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

JTG said:


> jesus, do I really have to make it obvious when I'm joking?



or make the jokes funnier.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 22, 2008)

A picnic at Ashton court would be good. I'll bring next doors dog- she is tasty
A walk in Leigh woods?
Or Eastville park/ snuff mills there are some quite nice picnicking spots round there. Nice pubs for later.
Victoria Park? I think maybe should do a poll...


----------



## JTG (Jul 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> or make the jokes funnier.



I'm hysterical me


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 22, 2008)

I have done a poll now peeps so get yerselves over there and vote.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 22, 2008)

well we'll be about on 6th and will do anything that doesn't involve sitting in a pub 

Tbh it would be nice to get the bristol people together, so if all the interlopers go to brighton thats cool


----------

